# Reel Help



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Need help deciding on a spinning reel. I would like to match it up to a Tica USGA 11' or 12'. Throwing 3-6 oz. Not looking to spend $200 or more on a reel. For those that have used a Shimano Baitrunner 4500, do you get good distance? By the way... great discussions lately on Tica vs. Tsunami vs. Ocean Master! Thanks!


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Diawa Emblem @ $134.00 or so

Diawa Emcast + @ $79.00


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Shimano Stradic is another nice reel. The cheaper brother of the Stradic is the Spheros, one of my favourite reels in my bag.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Phil*

If you want distance I would get the follwoing..

Emblem! 135.00
Tica Dolphin 75-90

The emblem is a damn good reel.. The Tica is good also.. I was worried about it not being duable.. Well 5 30-50lbs cow noses rays later, it's a winner,,,, 

My first choice would be the Emblem... I have one paired with a ballistic, and 20lb braid... it's a beast!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dont know anything about the baitrunners but the Stradics are hard to beat. Although anything Daiwa is good too.Except the Luguna's but I think they discontinued them. Bent the shafts on both mine. The Tierra's have held up well so far though.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500..great reel,and will match well with the 11ft(I have the same setup and it's great!)
On a side note,you might want to invest in a breakaway cannon to save your fingers when throwing heavier weights....


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I have an Emblem Pro 5500 on a Tica 11 ft rod.This combo will throw a mile.The 4500,5000,and 5500 weigh the same(24.3 oz).So if you want more line capacity you could go with the 5500.Any of the Emblem Pros would work well.I also have 2 Shimano Baitrunners (4500B on a 9 1/2 ft.Lamiglas and a 6500B on a 11ft Daiwa rod).I love them both.They are tough as nails and cast well.If I had to pick one for distance I'd take the Emblem Pro. But the Baitrunners are great reels also.Hope this helps.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

when you talk about distance the principle is= LONGER / SHALLOWER / FORWARD TAPERED SPOOL is the ultimate for distance casting.








i would've say get the daiwa basia (weight 17 ounces) but since the Basia is priced at around $400 (Basia is japanesse reel, way better than the saltiga surf reel USA model at the same price) consider the following:


as mentioned, the daiwa emblem is a good one for distance because of the long shallow spool.(althought not tapered)and on the heavy side at almost 24ounces, you wouldn't want to holding that whole evening when you are plugging.









the baitrunner4500b is not built for distance, but is one durable reel w/ an exceptional baitrunner feature that are being imitated by other reel companies.









consider this also, daiwa powersurf QD, lighter than the Daiwa emblem, 20 ounces compared to 23.6ounces. QD= quick drag= it's like a baitrunner feature with a 30lb drag. it has a long and TAPERED spool. tapered/shallow/long spools are built for distance. the powersurf QD beats the emblem hands down. there's currently one on ebay right now at $170. for the record, i don't own the ebay account and i dont know the guy.

















here's what i have for chunking/livelining. this set-up casts from florida to japan. beats the emblem, no contest. average cast of 160 yards, while the emlbem w/ the same rod and weight casts around 130yards.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies... now I have more reels to consider! Thanks especially for the photos... those reels look sweet!


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*i recently bought*

I recently bought an okuma axion. I am VERY pleased so far, though the drag hasn't been tested in real life yet. It weighs about 3 oz less than the emblem pro. Feels as solid and very similar to my inspiras, which i love..


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

if you are Throwin Bait take a Good look at Shimano Baitrunners I use all three sizes and do not have any problem getting out.

My 6500 on a allstar 11'9" 1418 I built will give me 130-145YDS with 6OZ (sinker only)

I use Powerpro 50#


----------

